# White microfiber with and without buff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We had several requests for white shirts at the rally. This looks like the trick!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Great to hear Jan. The customer is always right!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got mine in the mail, can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

use promo code: forum
and recieve $5 off ANY shirt


----------

